# Agregar sensor de velocidad a fan cooler sin sensor



## Nilfred (Ene 4, 2007)

Aparentemente por menos de $1 se puede hacer.
Me baje el datasheet del controlador integrado que traen los fans baratos y note que agregar un sensor de velocidad es mas barato que comprar un fan con sensor.
Las resistencias son de 10 KΩ, el transitor NPN dice que es "normal"... Voy a probar con unos reciclados, pero me gustaría una recomendación de los entendidos del foro.


----------



## knight (Abr 20, 2007)

Si tu MotherBoard es Pentium IV o el equivalente no necesitas comprar nada, solo debes de conectar la fan en el conector que este marcado como CPU FAN y la MotherBoard se encargara de regular las revoluciones automaticamente.


----------



## Nilfred (May 17, 2007)

No, entendiste mal:
Esto es para convertir un cooler normal, chino, barato, de 2 cables a uno de 3 cables.

Aparte del 3er cable, se le agrega 1 transitor y 3 resistencias. Con eso ya es suficiente para que la placa sense a que velocidad gira.


----------



## julio_carrasco (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola amigos, 

Me parece que este tema me puede servir. Mi aplicación necesita que un ventilador chico, de 12V de los chinos comunes reduzca su velocidad o se detenga cuando la temperatura del objeto ventilado baje.

Mi aplicación es el enfriamiento/calentamiento de una placa y por concepto de diseño necesito que cuando un disipador de alumnio esté caliente el ventilador funcione al 100%, y cuando el disipador esté frío (a una cierta temperatura) el ventilador debe llegar a detenerse.

¿alguna sugerencia?, claramente se requieren elementos adicionales como un sensor y otros. Toda ayuda es bienvenida e iré agregando mis progresos según susu sugerencias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 15, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Esto es para convertir un cooler normal, chino, barato, de 2 cables a uno de 3 cables.
> Aparte del 3er cable, se le agrega 1 transitor y 3 resistencias. Con eso ya es suficiente para que la placa sense a que velocidad gira.



Por acá, valen lo mismo con dos o tres cables...a lo sumo un peso más....


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 16, 2009)

Fa, en aquella época me acuerdo que salía el fan de 80 mm $20 con sensor, $8 sin sensor y la hora de servicio técnico la cobraba $15, hoy esta $6,50 sin sensor, el que tiene sensor no hay y la hora cobro $45.
Teniendo en cuenta que la modificación te lleva 1 hora, es cara.
@julio_carrasco vos lo que queres es PWM con LM75, buscá.


----------

